

Ken Burns effect using CSS - ChrisArchitect
http://fhtr.blogspot.com/2011/08/ken-burns-effect-using-css.html

======
ChrisArchitect
kind of a cooler more elaborate demo here <http://fhtr.org/kenburns/>

